
Amazon sells copy-paste texts from the internet as “Books” - krembo
https://www.amazon.com.au/s?i=stripbooks&rh=p_27%3AZheng+Cirino&ref=dp_byline_sr_book_1
======
rasengan
"Please note that the content of this book primarily consists of articles
available from Wikipedia or other free sources online."

It appears they are being clear about what they are doing.

~~~
krembo
Still a very weird practice, there are hundreds of books sold by this single
publisher.

